# massive lot of LOTR and other to sell



## smokingtommy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all i have a massive lot of LOTR stuff which i would like to sell there really is to much to send out of the uk ,most of the sets are still new in box if interested please pm me and ill give you my phone number 
Regards Tommy

ps i also have a large lot of TAU and warhammer to be honest you name it i have it from battle fleet Gothic, man o war etc the reason im selling is due to needing central heating put in my house 
it would be much better for you to call me as its way to much to list


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Any chance at all of a list of what LotR sets/blisters you have?


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you have any chaos??


----------



## smokingtommy (Oct 5, 2011)

it would take to long to list , as to chaos i know i did only have very very little of that 
i will be adding some pics later on this thread


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

ok well if you have any CSM let me know


----------



## smokingtommy (Oct 5, 2011)

here are some pics i just took i will be taking it all down and do a listing of what is there ,i can say that the boxes are stacked 3 layers back 

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## smokingtommy (Oct 5, 2011)

this is just the lofr stuff just one small section of what i have


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

do you have any SM termis?


----------



## smokingtommy (Oct 5, 2011)

yes i have TAU quite a bit 
i have only just decided to let it all go i will start getting it all down tomorrow and listing , i will say i will only take pay pal or you can come and collect im in east sussex 
please bear with me on this post ill get it listed the best i can
Regards Tommy


----------



## smokingtommy (Oct 5, 2011)

THIS SALE IS A JOB LOT OF LOTR, IF YOU BROUGHT THIS LOT TODAY YOU WOULD BE LOOKING AT ABOUT 2K ALL THE BLISTERS ARE SEALED AND EVERY THING ELSE HAS NOT BEEN PAINTED SOME OF THE SETS ARE OUT OF PRODUCTION NOW AS WELL , THIS SALE IS TO HELP US PUT MONEY TOWARDS GETTING CENTRAL HEATING IN THE HOUSE SO PLEASE ONLY SENSIBLE OFFERS PLEASE PM ME IF INTERESTED AND ILL GIVE YOU MY NUMBER SO WE CAN TALK 


BATTLE AT KHAZAD-DUM
WARRIORS OF MIDDLE-EARTH
AMBUSH AT AMON-HEN
WARRIORS OF THE LAST ALLIANCE
ATTACK AT WEATHERTOP
MORIA GOBLINS
THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING
SAURON LORD OF THE RING
THE FELLOWSHIP BATTLE GAMES 
THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING PAINT SET
LURTZ
MOUNTED RINGWRAITH X3
GONDORIAN SPEARWEN
CAVE TROLL WITH SPEAR
URUKHAI WARRORS
ORC WARRIORS
URUKHAI BOWMEN
RING WRAITH
GALADREL & CELEBORN
LORIEN ELF BOWMEN
CAVE TROLL
ORK WARRIORS
RINGWRAITH
MOUNTED BOROWIR
MORIA ARMOURED GOBLIN BOWMEN
RINGWRAITH
ORK BOWMEN
GONDORIAN BOWMEN 

WARRIORS OF THE PELENNOR FIELDS
BULLROARER TOOK 
HOBBIT ARCHERS
HASHARLL
HOBBITS OF THE SHIRE
HOBBIT MILITIA
GOLFIMBUL (FT AND MTD)
HOBBIT MILITIA
THE TWO TOWERS PAIN SET
RINGWRAITH ON FELL BEAST
URUK-HAI PAINT SET
HEROES OF HELMS DEEP
TREEBEARD MIGHTY ENT
THE FIGHTING URUK-HAI
FOG ON THE BARROW-DOWNS
BALIN AND KHAZAD GUARDS
CAPTURED BY GONDOR
URUK-HAI SIEGE TROOPS
THE TWO TOWERS BATTLE GAME 
WARG RIDERS
WARRIORS OF ROHAN
THE RIDERS OF ROHAN
WARG ATTACK
URUK-HAI SIEGE ASSAULT BALLISTA
URUK-HAI BERSERKERS
HALDIRS ELVES WITH SWORDS
WARG RIDER
GANDALF ON SHADOWFAX
HALDERS ELVES WITH BOWS
MORIA GOBLIN SHAMAN
EOMER
WARG RIDER
URUK-HAI BATTERING RAM
GOBLIN KING OF MORIA
MORIA GOBLIN SHAMAN
GAMLING ROHAN ROYAL STANDARED
FARAMIRS RANGERS 
GANDALF THE WHITE
GOLLUM,SAM,FRODO
WILDMEN OF DUNLAND
MERRY,PIPPIN,vs GRISHNAKH
THE TWO TOWERS -SARUMAN
ROHAN ROYAL GUARD MOUNTED
ROHAN ROYAL GUARD ON FOOT 
URUK-HAI COMMAND
LEGOLAS GIMLI ON HORSEBACK
URUK-HAI WITH CROSSBOWS
HELMS DEEP FORTRESS

VAULT WARDEN TEAM
RIDER OF THE DEAD
EORL THE YOUNG (FT AND MTD)
RIDER OF THE DEAD X2
MAHOD RAIDERS X2
THE RETURN OF THE KING MORDOR ORCS STARTER SET WITH PAINTS 
THE RETURN OF THE KING WARRIORS OF MINAS TIRITH STARTER SET WITH PAINTS 
GONDOR BATTLE CRY TREBUCHET
THE RETURN OF THE KING PAINT SET 
KNIGHTS OF MINAL TIRITH
WARRIORS OF MINAS TIRITH 
HEROES OF THE WEST 
RUINS OF MIDDLE-EARTH X2
RINGWRAITHS
BALROG
GÚLAVHAR-THE RERROR OF ARNOR
MORDOR TROLL
THE FALL OF THE WITCH-KING
MORANNON ORCS
MORDOR ORCS
THE LORD OF THE RINGS ,THE RETURN OF THE KING FORCES OF THE FREE PEOPLE 
IN THE CLUTCHES OF SHELOB
TROLL CHIEFTAIN
WITCH-KING ON FELL BEAST
THE MOUTH OF SAURON
FORCES OF THE DARK LORD
HOST OF THE DARK LORD SET CONTENTS
1 WAR MUMAK OF HARAD
36 WARRIORS OF HARAD
5 HARADRIM RAIDERS
24 MORDOR ORCS
2 HARADRIM COMMAND
1 HARADRIM HORSEMEN LORD (ON FOOT)
1 HARADRIM HORSEMEN LORD (MOUNTED)
1 GOTHMOG LIEUTENANT OF MORGUL (MOUNTED)
1 GOTHMOG LIEUTENANT OF MORGUL (ON FOOT)


View attachment 959935709


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Could you list the Tau please? Thanks.


----------



## Jdixon (Mar 4, 2013)

hi this still for sale?


----------

